# I saw this on Facebook, though I'd share.



## AllenLeeWilliams (Jul 10, 2013)

"Shaquille O'Neal Announces to World he is a Free Mason on National Television!"


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=o79t15HtLyE&desktop_uri=/watch?v=o79t15HtLyE


Allen Lee C. Williams
Lodge 626


----------



## crono782 (Jul 10, 2013)

From what I recall, he is a "made on sight" mason and actually took no degrees. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

